# Waffles- goodweed



## vilasman (Apr 1, 2006)

I have sorta asked this question before, but I am curious ounce again, since I know have a foodsaver, I might be able to manipulate things a little differently...

I like waffles for breakfast amd I could get my wife to eat them everyday, that would be all we would eat for breakfast, but I can't so I make 2 breakfasts everyday. 

Anyway I am hooked on a reciepe that I got from fine cooking several years ago, but it calls for whipped egg whites, and they wont stay whipped over night, and the oil seperates...

Goodweed I know you have this bomb waffle reciepe and now that I am going to be home all day I might try it today...

But my question is, 
Can I make my whipped egg white waffle reciepe, store it in a foodsaver container and dool it out as needed and then reseal it, or should i make the waffle's and then seal them individually and reheat them as needed,

or do I just plain need to use a reciepe that dosent use whipped egg whites?


----------



## middie (Apr 1, 2006)

Sounds to me like you might want to make the waffles and then freeze them. At least that's what I would do anyway.


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2006)

What middie said. Except I think I would try the foodsaver (doesn't it suck all the air out?) and then freeze them. Reheat them just like eggo waffles, in the toaster.


----------



## vilasman (Apr 1, 2006)

will vacuuming them keep them crispy?


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't know about that but I think it will keep them from getting frost on them. Hmmm....OK, so then my answer is YES, I think vacuuming will keep them from getting soggy.


----------



## Hungry (Apr 2, 2006)

*Freezing Waffles*

I believe I would freeze them before I vacuumed them.

I prefreeze all my meat before vacuuming.  I think the vacuuming tends to pull the juice out of meat.

My son-in-law made a cheeze cake for X-mas and I vacuumed the half that was lift over.
I had not prefreezed it and I ended up with a big GLOB of squashed Cheeze Cake!

Charlie


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 2, 2006)

You can find Goodweed's waffle recipes in a similar thread you started: "Waffles, Must have waffles!" ... and it appears that you are still having the same problems using the same recipe.

It appears that the oil is not being emulsified with the other wet ingredients (so it will seperate out after standing) and the whipped egg whites are fragile and will deflate after standing for any period of time. A FoodSaver sucks out air - and air in the batter (the whipped egg whites) is what makes your waffles light and crispy. 

One thing you might try as a test, although I doubt the texture will be the same, is put a portion of the batter into a zip-lock bag (directly after mixing it) and freeze it for a couple of days. Then take it out, let it thaw in the refrigerator overnight (no more than 8 hours), and then try cooking. Even stabilizers like cream of tartar, agar-agar, or xanthan gum are not able to hold the air in if the whipped whites sit around for a bit before being cooked. 

You might try this approach (what I would do in this case) - mix up a batch of batter and cook all of your waffles in one batch. Cool them on a wire rack to room temp (so the bottom doesn't get soggy - nothing worse than a soggy bottom) and then toss them into a FREEZER zip-lock bag (they are less porous than the regular bags). They should keep just fine for 3-6 weeks without the added expense of the FoodSaver bags (which are not cheap) and if you are going to eat as many as it seems, and will be making them frequently, there is no advantage to vacuum pack them. 

When it comes time to heat some up - pop them into your toaster (it will heat both sides at the same time and make them crisper). If you must use a toaster oven or the big oven - make sure you heat them on a pan with a wire rack to keep the bottom off of the pan - and turn them over half way through heating - this will also help in avoiding the soggy-bottom problem. Look at some Frozen Waffle packages at the grocery store to get some ideas on times and heating methods .... I think most of them suggest using a toaster for best results. Heating in a microwave oven will definately make them soggy and tougher.

If you want a batter you can mix up and let it hang out in the refrigerator overnight - definately use one that doesn't contain whipped egg whites. But, they will not be as light or crisp. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 28, 2006)

Another technique for ree-heating your frozen waffles is to butter them while cold, and then either cook on a hot griddle to lightly brown them, and re-crisp the outside, or place under a broiler for thirty seconds or so, then flip and repeat.  They will be as crispy as if they were fresh.

But don't use soft margerine as it has water added, and this will make the waffles soggy.

Part of what makes your "whipped-egg" waffles so light is the air in the egg-with bubbles.  And as Micahael, and a few others have stated, this will lose its leavening ability when left standing.  It will also abosorb moisture from the batter and collapse.  Two ways to combat this are to first, use a yeast batter.  When you remove it from the fridge, the yeast will again raise the batter when it becomes warm eonough for the yeast to eat.  The second method is to use a double-acting baking powder.  The first rise is dependant on moisture.  The second rise is dependant on heat.  

In fact, don't add any baking powder to the batter until you are just ready to use it.  Then, add 2.5 tsp. per cup of batter.  Mix in and your freshly made waffles will be great.  The egg protien will still do it's job of providing structure and the Co-2 from the baking powder will leaven the batter.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## katluvscake (Apr 28, 2006)

We freeze homemade waffles all the time at my house.  They aren't terrible, I would go for it to save you trouble.


----------



## philso (Apr 29, 2006)

things dry out in the freezer horribly quickly if they are exposed to the circulating, dry air.  you've probably noticed ice cubes getting smaller and smaller if they are there for a long time. if food is well wrapped, it won't dry from the outside.

the unfortunate scientific fact is that even deep in the center of frozen food, water is in motion, moving towards the drier outer surface.  this is where the frost comes from: from the inside of the food, not from outside of the baggie or plastic wrap.  vacuuming your waffles won't help them very much.  

for best results, wrap them well, but by all means eat them up soon.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 29, 2006)

Freeze them in freezer bags and reheat in a toaster or toaster oven. I do this with my belgian waffle recipe (that calls for whipped egg whites also--but that doesn't really matter.) Don't FoodSaver them all the way down and not when not frozen.


----------

